

Ask HN: Is there a list of YC startups from its bi annually incubator program? - rush-tea

just curious, every now and then in techcrunch you will see YC graduate summer 11 (like ride joy for example) who is launching their startup, etc.<p>I am just wondering if there is a list maintained as such that outlines all the YC startups upon graduation of its incubator program?<p>Thanks.
======
itsprofitbaron
This Google Doc's spreadsheet seems to be the most up to date:
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=t_toYuVyy6fci0MAiIaZ...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=t_toYuVyy6fci0MAiIaZ30A#gid=0)

You can also look at: <http://ycpages.info/companies> as well

------
andrewhillman
You can refer to: <http://www.crunchbase.com/company/y-combinator> but I think
this list only shows YC companies who receive press.

------
mikejarema
YCList (<http://yclist.com/>) is an unofficial list, though it seems to be a
little out of date.

